
Eric, Baez, and the Wizard (Re: Densitized Pseudo Twisted Forms) (2001) - benrbray
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/sci.physics.research/aiMUJrOjE8A%5B151-175%5D
======
benrbray
I've linked to a specific post, but if you have the time and the interest, the
entire 325-reply newgroup discussion is quite fascinating. I stumbled across
this after seeing it linked in a MathOverflow question. It also seems to serve
as the inspiration for Chris Tiee's excellent notes on tensor calculus [1].

Whenever I see an old usenet discussion like this, I can't help but wonder how
life was like back then. I was only six years old in 2001, and have only faint
memories of dial-up and BBS. Moreover: the first post in this thread was
September 6, 2001.

[1] Chris Tiee 2010, "Contravariance, Covariance, Densities, and All That: An
Informal Discussion on Tensor Calculus
([https://ccom.ucsd.edu/~ctiee/notes/tensors.pdf](https://ccom.ucsd.edu/~ctiee/notes/tensors.pdf))

